# Digestive Issues... Argh



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

So Dre has been doing fine digestion-wise until the issues with his swollen face and couple of vet visits week and a half ago. 

His face was swollen due to a tooth coming out, so the vet put him on antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. That totally threw the wrench into everything, so he had issues all last week. Every time he pooped, it has half normal and other half soft and run-y. I scaled down on his food options and he mostly ate just his Orijen Puppy soaked with water. On Friday we were done with pills and his stool was pretty much normal by Sunday night. 

Monday night I gave him his monthly Tri-Heart Plus (which I still don't understand why he needs to take in San Diego. We don't really have mosquitos), so on Tuesday morning he woke up at 6 and asked to go outside, which resulted in a HUGE semi-soft pile. Couple more during the day. Then last night he had diarrhea, so i gave him some canned yams. This morning at around 6 it was half solid and half diarrhea, and around 9am it was all green and mucous-y. 

Other than that he is perfectly fine. Eating, drinking, etc.... 

I have no idea if he ate something in the park last night, or if this a side effect of Tri-Heart or something like Giardia. Obviously it is time for a vet visit, but the last thing I want is another week of antibiotics, which will give him another week of diarrhea.... for fix his current diarrhea. 

On the side note, I really need to find a holistic vet for things like this.... Our "traditional" vet has been insisting on us taking Tri-Heart every month, even though they admitted they have not seen many cases of Heartworm here. So I am trying to figure out if I should really be giving Dre a monthly dose of chemicals that have following crazy effects (quoting http://www.triheartplus.com/product_information.html)



> ADVERSE REACTIONS: The following adverse reactions have been reported following the use of ivermectin at the recommended dose: depression/lethargy, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, mydriasis, ataxia, staggering, convulsions and hypersalivation.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We do white rice and boiled chicken and a little canned pumpkin if the dogs get upset stomachs. When stool normalizes, then we slowly mix in kibble. Takes us about 3 day to fix, it's happened to Chase once (too many training treats!), and to Miles twice.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> We do white rice and boiled chicken and a little canned pumpkin if the dogs get upset stomachs. When stool normalizes, then we slowly mix in kibble. Takes us about 3 day to fix, it's happened to Chase once (too many training treats!), and to Miles twice.


Going to do this tonight. If he gets worse I will definitely call the vet, but I will try without meds for now. Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might also try adding a little cottage cheese or yogurt to his diet. It helps build back up the good bacteria in stomach. I always do this with my dogs, if they have been on a antibiotic


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

yep. have plain yogurt on the shopping list already. 

i received the order of supplements i placed a few weeks ago and was going to mix them with yogurt, but i don't think its a good idea giving it to him right now.
will work through these issues first, before introducing anything else into his diet. 

http://peterdobias.com/community/products/greenmin-2/
http://peterdobias.com/community/products/soul-food/


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope the chicken/rice/pumpkin works! For Kafka it also works but takes a few days. Since it's not all liquid diarrhea and he's eating/drinking normally, I would probably try this first. Just keep a close eye on him. I hope he gets better soon! You poor pup seems to have been through a lot lately! :'(




solefald said:


> On the side note, I really need to find a holistic vet for things like this.... Our "traditional" vet has been insisting on us taking Tri-Heart every month, even though they admitted they have not seen many cases of Heartworm here. So I am trying to figure out if I should really be giving Dre a monthly dose of chemicals that have following crazy effects (quoting http://www.triheartplus.com/product_information.html)
> 
> 
> 
> > ADVERSE REACTIONS: The following adverse reactions have been reported following the use of ivermectin at the recommended dose: depression/lethargy, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, mydriasis, ataxia, staggering, convulsions and hypersalivation.



Here's a map (although it doesn't indicate if if the number of cases is per year or what?) indicating areas of risk that I thought is useful: 
http://www.heartwormsociety.org/pet-owner-resources/heartworm.html#where. Especially for those on the East Coast this is something to consider. 

I also live in San Diego and still contemplating whether or not to start my V on heartworm meds. For me the risk seems too small to put her on those kind of meds, but I am still thinking about it...

Please let me know if you find a holistic vet. I'm not completely satisfied with mine (too eager to give her meds), and would love any advice.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Apparently all of American Heartworm Society's sponsors are pharmaceutical companies, so obviously their recommendation would be more meds!
http://www.heartwormsociety.org/sponsors/sponsors.html


Here is a good white up by Dr. Becker about Heartworm
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...rs-been-told-these-facts-about-heartworm.aspx

I am still researching the hookworm, roundworm and other worms so I am not ready to completely stop. 


As far as local holistic vets, these seem to have best Yelp reviews, but i guess its just a matter of "clicking" with your vet...

http://www.kensingtonvet.com/
http://www.animalhealingcenter.net/

A few more listed on Dexter's Deli site (really like this store. Toys are VERY overpriced, but everything else seems to be pretty much on par with internet prices)
http://www.dextersdeli.com/resources/links/


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We did the white rice + boiled chicken + sweet potato (like 1TBSP in the morning, 1 TBSP at night). Took about three days to fix.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Give this a try..has done wonders for our belly issues

http://greendognaturals.com/products/whole-dog-daily/


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

All right. Just fed him his dinner of rice/chicken and pumpkin. I have never seen seen this dog be more excited about food or eat this fast. He usually sits and patiently waits for his food and then for "OK GO" command so he can go and eat.... Tonight he decided to do backflips, run around the house growl and bark. It was hilarious

Now we wait and see what morning brings


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Yay! His stool had shape this morning, but was still soft. Half was brown another half orange from the pumpkin and still mucus-y. Waiting for him to go again, to see if there is an improvement. He also had a whole bunch of yellow eye discharge at 7am, but has been normal ever since and he is running in circles and harassing the cat as usual


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Great! Road to improvement. 

Miles and Chase have eye discharge right now, which I attribute to seasonal allergies. They have episodes of it during the year.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

All right! i think we are out of the woods. He only went twice today and much smaller than usual. I guess it is a nice side effect of feeding real food that digests better than kibble. On Orijen Puppy he makes anywhere from 3 to 6 giant stinking piles and his gas is pretty toxic. I think I will feed him chicken and rice for another day or two, just in case. He seems to really like it


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it!!! Wilson loved his chicken and rice and it did reduce his volume...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Still going through the same digestive issues with Dharma..... pretty bad today. Have tried oatmeal cooked, fortiflora and just changed from an all breed to a large breed puppy kibble(same brand). Very frustrated because she is not at all consistent and everything aggravates her. Absolutely ready to scream! can't get her food right. It's not like she is starving or not gaining weight. It is just isn't going as well.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Have you done a full, thorough elimination diet? This is how I would start. Essentially you feed one "new" protein and a "new" carb source for several weeks. Even treats have to follow these rules.

You then add one new ingredient as a time and monitor closely. You'll get to the bottom of it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

solefald said:


> Yay! His stool had shape this morning, but was still soft. Half was brown another half orange from the pumpkin and still mucus-y. Waiting for him to go again, to see if there is an improvement. He also had a whole bunch of yellow eye discharge at 7am, but has been normal ever since and he is running in circles and harassing the cat as usual


People must think we are a crazy bunch of V owners - can you imagine going to work and telling someone this much detail about your dogs stool? My favorite part is "waiting for him to go again..." I think that everyone on here can relate and it's obvious by how many people have commented and liked this. 

These dogs are truly like our babies and I'd do just about anything to keep them healthy and happy - I'm glad we all have a place that we can be a little crazy together.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Of course we are crazy. Sane people don't get Vizslas 

When my kid was born, the ex-wife did all the worrying, cooking, shopping, doctors, etc. while I just laughed and told her that she is taking all waaaay too seriously. Now tables have turned and I am the one doing all these things and my girlfriend is laughing at me.

****, i even made a video of him eating breakfast this morning 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXd4QwgyN3Q


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice vid solefald 

Lovely looking pup 

Next payday, treat him to a feeding station if funds will allow!!!

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/ergo-raised-dog-feeder-by-savic-13795

It will free some time up for you!
Help aid his digestion believe it or not!
And hey the cat can have a go too!!! ;D 

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Nice vid solefald
> 
> Lovely looking pup
> 
> ...


Yep, already started looking for a good one. This spoiled brat gets only the best!


----------

